# Manual for a Husky HFR2190 nailer



## Eugbug (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can download a manual for a Husky HFR2190 framing nailer? Is the Husky brand owned by Campbell Hausfeld?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

whattya need to know about a framing gun. general usage stuff or maintenance specific to that model


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Home Depot owns the Husky Tools brand name and sources tools from a variety of manufacturers. I'm going to bet that nailer is sourced from the Zhejiang Jianfeng International Trade Co. which sells a unit with the same housing design and rail under a number of brand names.

I have no clue where you'd find a manual for it.


----------

